# What do you think about Oracle 1Z0-525 exam



## jackz (Jul 13, 2011)

i am just curious to know your opinion on 1Z0-525 exam. Recently really so many people asked me for this exam. i just know exampdf has the exam guides. hope it can help you


----------

